# Merowe dam,sudan (1250 MW),completed in 2008



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

The Merowe Dam on the Nile is the largest hydropower project currently under construction in Africa. Once completed in 2008/09, the dam’s reservoir will be 200 kilometers long.

The dam will produce some 1250 megawatts of electricity and eight transmission lines with a combined length of 1760 kilometers (1100 miles) will connect it to the national grid via a station in Merowe.

The $1.5 billion Merowe Dam, designed by Lahmeyer International of Germany and built by CCMD of China, is to produce 1,250 megawatts of electricity and provide water for the irrigation of the potentially very fertile Dongola reach of the Nile valley.

The Chinese CCMD joint venture, made up of the China International Water & Electric Corporation and Sinohydro Corporation (formerly China National Water Resources and Hydropower Engineering Corp.), has beaten world-renowned construction contractors to win the bid.

Arab financial institutions, including the Abu Dhabi Fund for Development, the Saudi Fund for Development, and The Arab Fund for Economic and Social Development, are providing 700 million dollars in project financing. More than 300 million dollars is coming from The Export-Import Bank of China, which is backed by several Western commercial banks. Sudan’s government is covering the remaining 500 million dollars.


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Latest news(november 2006)*

Here is the latest news* (November 2006)*


*Dam body:*

The work progress from Jan to June 2006:

The heights of the concrete dam have reached the safety level required before the 2006 flooding season, which is 264 m above sea level.

The CFRD behind the concrete dam have reached 500 m in height. In that way they reach its final stages to ensure the safety of the areas affected by the flooding in front of the reservoir through the concrete works and embankments.

The ECRD which falls on the left arm of the river has been injected with rocks and embankments. Technical operations have been done to the bases in a space of 200 m long and 36 m wide, so as to improve the soil of the bases.

The total percentage of embankments in the CFRD has reached 40.5% of the total work. The percentage of concretes in the overall work has reached 55%

The International Panel of Experts has held its meeting at the dam's site to discuss the work progress.


*Transmission lines*

The civil works in tower bases have reached 94.9 % of the total works required in the contract

The percentage of tower erection has reached 64.6% of the total works required in the contract

The continuation of work on wire stringing at Contract 4C (Port Sudan) with a percentage of 15%; and Contract 4B (Markhiat-Tamtam Sector) with 7% and at Contract 4A (Atbra Sector) at 5%. The stringing has also started at Contract 4A (Dongola Sector).

Continuation of civil works at the substations, and reach a percentage of 57.8%

Receiving of all designs related communication and control equipments for the substations from Siemens German Company

Performing all the quality tests related to ability transformers from China and Germany.

Two of the Mikabrab substation transformers have been tested in the Company's factory in Emirates

*The Photos
*




























































































*Others photos*


----------



## LMC (Dec 3, 2005)

Interesting proyect
Good for Africa!!


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

It may a good step for the country. How are the effects on the environment expected to be?

Anyhow, im dont know how big dams usually are, is this about average size, smaller och an unusually big dam?


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

amazing project


----------



## ThePersian (Feb 15, 2006)

good to see such a large project in africa


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice Dam, to bad of the ongoing GENOCIDE!


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

This dam will bring a boon to Sudan.


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

The Nile......what an ecological disaster!! Those things should be forbidden.


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Very interesting stuff


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

momochan said:


> Nice Dam, to bad of the ongoing GENOCIDE!


Keep politics out of this thread thanks


----------



## Escoto_Dubai2008 (Mar 14, 2006)

Amazing !!!!!
Sudan is a great country, it seems that many countries wants to build new dams, for example in my country the goverment is planning to build 2 to 3 new dams with the coperation of the neighbor countries.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Tubeman said:


> Keep politics out of this thread thanks


Sorry, but there's still a Genocide happening in Sudan. Would we have praised Hitlers mega projects in Berlin without being critical here?

Genocide goes beyond politics, ask the people of Darfur.


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

Well,its better we keep politcs out of this thread,
because when big power found oil somwhere in the world they cant access but their chinese rival can,they start their hysterical campaign ,"Daarfur genooccide" is like the 
"Weapos of MAsss destructtion",nothing but lies.

So keep politcs out...


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

momochan said:


> Sorry, but there's still a Genocide happening in Sudan. Would we have praised Hitlers mega projects in Berlin without being critical here?
> 
> Genocide goes beyond politics, ask the people of Darfur.


This is not a Skybar thread, so kindly shut up or I'll brig you


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

^^
I already made my point, so you can do what you like.


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Some new pictures of merowe dam (late 2006)*


*The dam:*















































*Transmission lines:*




















*Other photos:*


----------



## megatower (Jun 24, 2006)

great pics


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

This is not a skyscraper, can this be moved to the infrastructure section please?


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

wow is that dam big!


----------

